# How High Should the Shower Stall Curb Be?



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

When the subfloor is made of wood and the curb is made of 2x4's we generally go 3-2x4's high, so 4.5" plus what ever is above it. This could be concrete board and tiles, or mud and tiles. All depends on your chosen method. 

Jaz


----------



## ken24 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Murf,

I just had my neo angle shower finished; The dam was built using (3) 2x4's on top of one another on wood subfloor. Tile guy used 6" glazed ceramic tile w/quarter round trim for the dam and it finished-out at 6.5" hi by 6.5" wide.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep in miond the curb/dam height must accommodate the shower floor height inside the shower also. Typically the curb/dam is higher outside the shower than it is inside the shower. In the rough...somewhere between 5" and 6".


----------

